# خطوات تصنيع الدرجات النارية



## dr.hayfaa (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة في المستوى الخامس عمارة و مشروع تخرجي مصنع تصنيع و تركيب الدرجات النارية
ولكي اتمكن من تصميم المصنع يجب علي معرفة خطوات تصنيع الدرجات النارية وكذلك تركيبها و ارجو المساعدة سواء بارسال معلومات او وصلات من مواقع وشكرا


----------



## محمد فوزى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

المصنع حسب خبرتى يتكون من ( اذا كان يصنع من الالف الى الياء)
قسم السباكة ( سباكة Cylinder Block)
قسم التشغيل تجهيز اجزاء المحرك خراطة - مكشطة - ثقب
قسم المحرك تجميع المحرك
قسم البلاستيك لحقن الاجزاء البلاستيك
قسم المكابس تصنيع اجزاء معدنية 
قسم اللحام لحام اجزاء الشاسيه
قسم الدهان ( الطلاء) طلاء الاجزاء المعدنية والبلاستيكيه
قسم التجميع والتفتيش النهائى لتجميع الاجزاء السابقة 
منطقة المخازن للمنتج النهائى
ولا اريد التفصيل اكثر لان المشروع معمارى


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks dear bs eza 3endak m3loumat ziada akoun shakra


----------



## محمد فوزى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

http://kawasaki.com/Home/Home.aspx


----------



## motobos7 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

:1::77:مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

